# P-3C tarmac fire pictures



## aesop081 (24 Mar 2005)

Hope i never see this here


----------



## 404SqnAVSTeach (27 Mar 2005)

Ouch...  Do you have some details on the cause of this fire...


----------



## aesop081 (27 Mar 2005)

O2 system fire.....thats all i know


----------



## 404SqnAVSTeach (6 Apr 2005)

Thanks for the Pics...


----------

